# Rat Neglect at my local "farm"



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I went with my friend and her 18 month old daughter to our local Council-run kiddies farm at the weekend. My friend had recently told me about the lone rat in there so I wanted to go and quiz them on it with a view of getting him help.
I spotted the TANK the poor lad was in straight away and crouched down for a look. He was lying under a little wooden bridge, fur spiked up, laboured breathing.
Here's what happened next.....

I apporoached the employee (an older man who I soon found out was ill informed and damn right rude!!) and said "excuse me, but why is that rat alone?" 
HIM: "His brother died"
ME:"Well then why don't you get him other company?"
HIM:"Male rats can't be introduced. They are extremely territorial and will fight to the death" 
ME: "That's absolutely NOT true"
IDIOT/HIM: "I've been keeping rats for 10 years and it is true"

I'll save you the torture of the sheer idiocy that followed from this point as it was the biggest amount of BULL I've ever heard.
Basically I kept my cool and told him he was violating the Five Freedoms to which he replied "He doesn't care about the Five Freedoms".  I was FURIOUS at this and said "No, but you certainly should. You are supposed to be caring for him". :cursing:

He also said to me "He doesn't have long left anyway" :cursing::cursing:

Cutting to the chase, the guy had no clue what he was talking about and everything I said, he dismissed and basically had no answer. I remained calm and even told him there's no need to be rude while we waved him arms around and told me to leave as I obviously "Just loved to complain" 

I'm just absolutely fuming! I have printed lots of information about rats and highlighted all the relevant parts about needing company and introductions etc and I'm going back there tomorrow armed with two copies...one for him and one for the manager (if there is one). I have also emailed the Council.

Sorry for the huge rant, but this is supposed to be an "EDUCATIONAL facility" who give tours to schools etc. What kind of message does that send out?! The guy was so completely clueless it made me sick!!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

It's bad enough when people don't do the research and keep pets in these conditions, but to not listen to reason afterwards?
*sigh*
Absolutely no need for this attitude either. Let's hope your leaflets do the job.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Maltey said:


> It's bad enough when people don't do the research and keep pets in these conditions, but to not listen to reason afterwards?
> *sigh*
> Absolutely no need for this attitude either. Let's hope your leaflets do the job.


No, he would not llisten to a word I said. I was wrong, and apparently I am the ONLY person in the world who has successfully introduced adult male rats!

This guy is employed to look after these animals and he doesnt even know about basic care and welfare. It makes me sick.


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

People are so ignorant and think they know bloody everything. Which farm was it?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

thats disgraceful.
did you get the guys name? personally, id go straight above his head, if for no other reason than the fact that isnt any sort of manner to have to be spoken to in, and you shouldn't Have to deal with that again.

the only reason the open farm i used to go to as a kid had rats was because a wild one had abandoned her litter, so they raised them- and it wasn't even their job to care for the rats! 
that guy should be ashamed of his ignorance and attitude. :cursing:


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

It's Tollcross Farm. 
I didn't get his name as he wasn't wearing a name badge and I thought asking for it would just push him over the edge! It's vile though. If I behaved like that I'm my work I'd be sacked on the spot!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there any chance that they would let you take him, given that he "hasnt got long left"


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

poor rat 

i hope you manage to find the manager and take the matter further.

sorry you got treated so rudely


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Is there any chance that they would let you take him, given that he "hasnt got long left"


There is no way this guy would let me take him. He didn't want to hear anything I had to say. I don't know who I can speak to regarding getting him out of there as it seems to be him in charge of that area, but hopefully the Council will get back to me soon.
Does anyone have any other ideas what I could do?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What a complete dick.

I'd go in and sneak mr ratty out do it while he's showing some kids around.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Phone the Supervisor on 0141 276 0931, Say you have a complaint to make and ask to speak to the manager, hopefully you will be able to speak to someone higher than that tool you have spoke to.
As soon as they know the council are getting involved they should take it more seriously.

What a poor message it is sending out to people, housing a poor rattie all alone in a tank.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Does the rat have food and water. Is the tank he's in dirty?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, he had a full water bottle and a bowl of food. The guy was actually cutting up egg biscuit etc (perhaps for him, perhaps not) when I approached him. The tank looked clean if not fairly bare 

Blade...I had talked about trying to steal him but I can't see how to get access to the tank, and I think it would be too busy. not really sure I could go through with that anyway 

I'm going to call them tomorrow Claire. I already had the phone number etc (although thank you anyway  ). It's a tiny little place though and I fear phoning will put me straight to him. I'll do it regardless.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

When I say I can't see how I'd get access, I mean it's sort of built in to a worktop and I assume it's opened via a locked panel maybe?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a shame. 
Let's hope talking to the manager helps. Maybe offer mr ratty a home tell him that the rat looks un well and say that you were told he hadn't got long left. Make sure you mention the rat looked ill with his fur all spiked up and haunched over.
And of course just how rudely you were spoken to!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i wouldnt have remained that calm. sounds liek a prize **** to me. he seriously thought you were the only person to ever intro male rats. ive owned 56 males over 3.5 years and a large majority have been introduced, some more than once of a cage mate died. he may have owned rats for 10 years but by his lack of knowledge on even the basic things i would say he knew f. all about rats and would think twice about letting him look after any animal. i would definatley go above his head and speak to the manager, say about the conversation you had and how this man spoke to you, as the customer you are in the right. you also know alot about rats which this guy clearly dosent.


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Did you get a chance to phone them?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If he's obviously poorly then I'd be tempted to phone the RSPCA. Even if they are treating him then he's probably going to be stressed out by sprogs banging on the glass. He's also got no company, and as he was living with his brother I'd say they have no reason to refuse to do introductions as it's been proved he can live with other male rats.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't posted sooner. I'm off tomorrow and I will call them early. I'm also walking to my friend's in the morning (which means walking past the farm) so will drop off all the things I printed. 

I may try calling the SSPCA before I go but if the guy working there is to be believed, they were there a fortnight before (he was aalready alone at this point) and they didn't care


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

If he's obviously ill then this place should be keeping him somewhere quiet to recuperate. On that front alone the SSPCA would get involved as the situation he is in will just make him worse. The more complaints the SSPCA receive about anything the more likely they are to look into it and do something. I hit a similar problem with a local pet shop/garden centre. I phoned the SSPCA everyday, and forced my mum and sister to phone too - so it looked like there were more complaints :wink: Amazingly, the SSPCA came out within a few days and the mice and small animals were suddenly in much better conditions. Definitely call them, make it clear how ill the rat is and you are seriously concerned about his health on top of the fact that his mental health will be affected by being alone and you might get somewhere. And I doubt that the SSPCA will have been to this place before, if they had the guy won't have let you know about it as things like that getting out will affect his business, it's more likely he has said that to get you to leave. CAll the SSPCA everyday, and the local council responsible for the shop.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I called, and as suspected, it was him that answered. He was even rude on the phone as "There is no manager there and if I didn't tell him what I wanted, he couldn't help me". I know that doesn't sound particularly rude, but he is aggressive and abrupt in his manner. 

I eventually got the number for the Boss' boss after being super nice to him. Trying to call but it's constantly engaged.

I'll see what she says and take it from there.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry he was rude over the phone as well.
good luck ringing the boss boss.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, so I have spoken to someone to register a complaint and they now want me to put it in an email which I am about to do. 
I told them the guy was clueless and extremely rude etc. I'll send this email and then pop round and hand in the information. 

I told the woman on the phone I planned to pop round today with details just to hand in and then leave, but that I suspect he'll put it straight in the bin.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

we're they nicer to you? Did she sound like they would listen now?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

metame said:


> we're they nicer to you? Did she sound like they would listen now?


She sounded a little disinterested, probably thinking "all this over a rat??", but she was nice enough and said she would pass my complaint to the relevant person.

I have just finished typing out the email and will walk round shortly with the info


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

The rat's dead!!   

I just walked along and the guy was incredibly rude (again)!! I'm fuming. I walked away and he shouted after me "You can't tell anything about anything!!"

He couldn't or wouldn't tell me when he died. The conversation went as follows:

"Hi there. Where's the little guy gone?" (I point to the tank he was in)
"Which little guy?" 
"The rat"
"He's dead"
"Oh no, that's a terrible shame. When did he die?"
"I don't know. I wasn't here."
"I only popped by to drop off some information. I'll leave if with you anyway."
"Don't bother!"
I smiled, said "thank you", and turned to walk away, which is when he shouted that after me.

That poor little soul!   He's in a much better place though I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

Do you think he died because he was sick or that there are other reasons? 

I find it suspicious to be honest, I mean so many calls, complaints, and then chasing around with paperwork/information all about the rat and then suddenly he's dead...odd!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I found it extremely suspicious myself, but he did look extremely lethargic. My first thought was that he was just removed following my "conversation" with him on Saturday.

I have called to speak with management again about the man's atrocious attitude!! :mad5:
She was very nice and promised to make sure the whole issue is addressed.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, at least you did your best for him. Although it does sound suspicious. But no matter what you do I doubt you'll ever find out the truth. RIP little one.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Sorry to hear this, at least you did your best for him. Although it does sound suspicious. But no matter what you do I doubt you'll ever find out the truth. RIP little one.


I think you're right Chris. There is just no talking to this guy. He is one of the rudest people I have ever come across!! And I have met some real bangers in my time 

That poor little rat lived the last of his days lonely and miserable


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

LynseyB said:


> I think you're right Chris. There is just no talking to this guy. He is one of the rudest people I have ever come across!! And I have met some real bangers in my time
> 
> That poor little rat lived the last of his days lonely and miserable


Wouldn' surprise me if he finished the poor rat off himself


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know how u kept your cool with him, of it had of been me I think I may have been arrested for assault.
That man sounds a complete f a hole.
Pardon my French.

Take matters further. I'd try and get him sacked,he sounds the sort of person that is only working there for the money and not the love of the animals.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I don't know how u kept your cool with him, of it had of been me I think I may have been arrested for assault.
> That man sounds a complete f a hole.
> Pardon my French.
> 
> Take matters further. I'd try and get him sacked,he sounds the sort of person that is only working there for the money and not the love of the animals.


There is no way it is for the love of the animals!!! He is probably THE most ill-mannered "human" I have ever met!! :mad5:

He's in his 60's I'd say and has obviously been there forever and thinks "knowledge" from 20 years ago is still relevant today, and he knows everything about everything. I have spoken to the big boss again who seemed genuinely concerned about his behaviour and I have also followed it up with an email. I can only hope they do something. Talk about the wrong person for the job!! I'm mad!! And feeling sad at the same time.

I really do hate conflict


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

well done on trying your best for the rat though (R.I.P Mr Rat).
Hopefully they sort out the guy that works there


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wouldn't it be funny if they sacked him and offered you the job!
Then you could teach people/kids just how to care for rats and others pets properly.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if they sacked him and offered you the job!
> Then you could teach people/kids just how to care for rats and others pets properly.


:laugh: My friend said that same thing to me! Things like that only happen in films though, eh? 

You're right though....it would be funny!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear the rat died 

Hopefully your complaint will be addressed properly (him sacked).

I was all set to go round there myself as well.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Great minds think alike


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Shrap said:


> I'm sorry to hear the rat died
> 
> Hopefully your complaint will be addressed properly (him sacked).
> 
> I was all set to go round there myself as well.


People just don't care, do they?  
I wish others would think about animals and their needs in the same way I and all you lovely people do.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

LynseyB said:


> :laugh: My friend said that same thing to me! Things like that only happen in films though, eh?
> 
> You're right though....it would be funny!


well, you're just gonna have to keep your eyes open for the job being advertised! you never know, after all, the idea for the movies has to come from somewhere! 

r.i.p lil rattie


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Aww Mr Rat, RIP.
Sadly, it's probably for the best.

Now to get rid of that jerk.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Poor Rattie. But are you sure that he is actually dead? Could you have just been told that by that moron as you had complained? something like - 

person 1: "someone's complained about the way we keep the rat, that could make us look bad, what shall we do?" 
Person 2: "give it someone else quick and tell her it died". 

No rat = no complaint.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Poor Rattie. But are you sure that he is actually dead? Could you have just been told that by that moron as you had complained? something like -
> 
> person 1: "someone's complained about the way we keep the rat, that could make us look bad, what shall we do?"
> Person 2: "give it someone else quick and tell her it died".
> ...


Yes, I had considered this. From the way he looked on Saturday I wouldn't be surprised if he did actually die though  
I'll probably never know.


----------

